# Aggiornamento a 2008.0

## geps2

Ho due sistemi Gentoo, uno che ho installato da una 2008.0beta2

```
 etc # ls -l make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 17 mag 14:32 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0
```

e uno con una 2007.0

```
 etc # ls -la make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 53 Oct 20  2007 make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/server
```

Aggiorno solo quest'ultimo? Non bisogna fare niente per il primo?

Scuate la banalità della domanda, ma l'anno scorso con un passo falso durante un aggiornamento ho incasinato tutto!

Grazie per l'attenziona, ciao!

GePs

----------

## cloc3

si, tranquillo.

la definizione del profilo, in gentoo è una cosa talmente inessenziale che non può produrre guasti.

anzi, non dovrebbe fare neppure notizia.

----------

## ckx3009

premetto che non sono sicuro al 100% di quello che dico

ma se fai emerge --sync e emerge -uDN world su entrambi, dovrebbero "diventare" identici (pacchetti e hardware permettendo)

cioe' non e' come avere winzozz xp che "aggiorni" a svista. e' come avere kernel 2.6.24-gentoo che aggiorni a kernel 2.6.25-gentoo

una ricompilata e via.

----------

## bender86

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ma se fai emerge --sync e emerge -uDN world su entrambi, dovrebbero "diventare" identici (pacchetti e hardware permettendo)

 

Non necessariamente. In genere ogni profilo ha i suoi pacchetti e use mascherati e predefiniti. Per esempio, qualche tempo fa su sparc il passaggio al nuovo profilo (mi sembra 2006.1 ma potrei sbagliare) abilitava le glibc-2.4 (prima c'erano solo le 2.3). Ovviamente il cambio di profilo comportava un aggiornamento attento e manuale di tutto il sistema.

E sarebbe anche il modo più intelligente di procedere: gli aggiornamenti importanti dovrebbero essere resi disponibili solo al cambio di profilo, così da poterli rimandare senza problemi. Anche perché altrimenti le release si riducono ai nuovi livecd.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> la definizione del profilo, in gentoo è una cosa talmente inessenziale che non può produrre guasti. 
> 
> anzi, non dovrebbe fare neppure notizia.

 

Insomma, pensa di cambiare da un profilo per kernel 2.4 a uno per 2.6.

----------

## geps2

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *ckx3009 wrote:*   ma se fai emerge --sync e emerge -uDN world su entrambi, dovrebbero "diventare" identici (pacchetti e hardware permettendo) 
> 
> Non necessariamente. In genere ogni profilo ha i suoi pacchetti e use mascherati e predefiniti. Per esempio, qualche tempo fa su sparc il passaggio al nuovo profilo (mi sembra 2006.1 ma potrei sbagliare) abilitava le glibc-2.4 (prima c'erano solo le 2.3). Ovviamente il cambio di profilo comportava un aggiornamento attento e manuale di tutto il sistema.
> 
> E sarebbe anche il modo più intelligente di procedere: gli aggiornamenti importanti dovrebbero essere resi disponibili solo al cambio di profilo, così da poterli rimandare senza problemi. Anche perché altrimenti le release si riducono ai nuovi livecd.
> ...

 

Alla fine quindi una beta2 rimane una 2008.0 e non necessita di nessu aggiornamento particolare?

Per la 2007.0 ho seguito la guida e ora sto aggiornando i pacchetti della 2008.0... sembra ok... il fatto è che dopo quello che mi è successo l'anno scorso (c'era il passaggio a gcc 4) avevo il panico...

----------

## cloc3

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *cloc3 wrote:*   la definizione del profilo, in gentoo è una cosa talmente inessenziale che non può produrre guasti. 
> 
> anzi, non dovrebbe fare neppure notizia. 
> ...

 

normale amministrazione.

non dico che i profili siano inutili, ma le notizie dovrebbero seguire lo sviluppo del baselayout, la puntualità nell'integrazione delle nuove applicazioni, i fasti e le miserie degli strumenti di gestione e di distribuzione e quant'altro alimenta od ostacola la quotidianità e la vitalità della distribuzione.

un passaggio di profllo non è notizia.

nè storicamente nè tecnicamente.

----------

